# The "I'm quitting smoking and need support" thread



## Pezshreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,

After 14 years of smoking (I'm 25), I'm giving it another go at quitting.

Background story: Started smoking at 11, smoked regularly from 12 (I was a shit kid haha). Quit for 10 months when I was 21, started again after my ex and I broke up. Have been smoking ever since. Smoke usually 15-30 a day, depending on how much I drink (I'm a heavy drinker).
Usually day starts with a smoke on the walk to work, smoke on first break, 2 smokes on lunch, smoke on last break, smoke on the walk to the station home, then about 10-15 at home (which involves 6-10 beer cans after work).

Yesterday I started the pre quit patches, and only had 5 cigarettes for the day, down from my minimum of 16 per day, although I wasn't at work yesterday from being ill from wisdom tooth pain.

Today I went to work (second day of patches), and didn't have my usual walk to work ciggie. I had one cigarette per break which amounted to 3 smokes, the last being at 3:15pm.
I decided to not have one on the walk home to the station, or one on the drive home from the station.

I came home and had a beer (which I finished), before opening a second one and then having a smoke, which usually I have a smoke as soon as I got home with my after work first beer. So my 4th smoke for the day at 7:20pm was 4 hours from my previous 

So far tonight, I've had 6 smokes. Which considering working an 8 hour day is highly unlike me.

I'm going to document how I go each day, to hopefully give all smokers out there some support that it is possible to quit, you just have to take one step at a time, and the best step (even though people think it's bad smoking full stop) is cutting down, no matter how little it seems to others.

Hopefully I get some support from you guys! I'll be posting regular (and honest) updates on how I'm going, and if I slip up I'll be sure to let you guys know so that you can comment in shame and disgust at my weak will haha.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 14, 2013)

hey man id recommend an ecig, coming from someone who quit successfully with them i can say they work, for me my addiction to smoking wasnt the chemicals entering the body as much as it was the actual act of smoking. when i found ecigs i cried lol smoke that tastes GREAT and is healthier for you hell yeah! you can choose your nic level and work your way down. the best part is you still get the satisfaction of smoking which helps make the transition WAY better, and if you wanna quit smoking ecig its no problem. its more of a habit than an addiction with those little buggers. if you have ANY questions at all just ask away man and ill be glad to help!

i know i dont know you but hell yeah man im proud for you, i know quitting isnt easy and ill definitely be here supporting you!


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you dude!
I've tried ecigs, nearly bought one, but I didn't enjoy them much. To me (personal opinion here) it was just like a shit tasting cigarette.
I 100% agree with you about habit though. I have not too bad will power when it comes to not doing something, and quitting previously on patches alone is providing me with strength haha, but I just don't enjoy the ecig, so I'm just going to wipe out smoking from my life within the next two weeks.
To anyone reading this, please give the e-cig a try, because it has a high success rate of stopping smoking, it just didn't work for me.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 14, 2013)

honestly ive seen people say that a lot, that they dont like them. but thats almost always because they judge all ecigs off of those disposable ones, if you give something with a ego battery and a tank and carto, man ive had people tell me they would never ever smoke an ecig after the one they tried. told him to hit mine and now he has a stronger dedication to vaping than i do lol. all i would say is dont try the disposable, spend the 20-40$ on a kit with a tank and id recommend mister e liquid as they are super high quality and cheaper than lower quality vendors, if you do decide to try them out let me know and ill give you discounts. but i respect your opinion, heres to hoping you make it through this!


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks dude.
The one I tried was a proper cartrige set (Cost $80aud for the kit haha), but it definitely wasn't disposable. My friend lent it to me a few weeks ago before I was considering buying one to see if I liked it.
It wasn't as bad as what I'm saying, and it's definitely a good replacement for smoking. I just didn't enjoy it, and I'd rather not smoke haha.


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely get an Ecig. I smoked for 5 years and quit cold turkey after getting an ecig. My dad smoked for 30+ years and also quit cold turkey after getting an ecig.


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 14, 2013)

Watch out for your drinking habit as well. I found that craving can be very hard to ignore when you're intoxicated. You might want to use this opportunity to drink less often.


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the e-cig comments guys, I just don't really want to have anything though haha (due to decent e-cigs not being overly cheap in Australia). I'm using the quit patches which I've been successful with before 
Yeah that's what I'm looking to do Vinchester. The last time I quit smoking, I basically quit drinking too, with the very very occasional beer or two with friends or family 
So far (Been awake for 4 hours) I'm at work, and haven't had any cigarettes yet. I'll more than likely be doing my one cigarette per break again today, and will cut down further next week once I am in to the second week of the pre quit patches. After two weeks I go no smoking at all, so definitely need to slow down to soften the blow of not smoking at all haha.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 15, 2013)

Who can argue with Superman haha.
So it's 7:05pm, have only had 3 cigarettes since 7:30am!
3 days straight of around 5-6 (I imagine I'll have another 2-3 tonight) after smoking 20+ a day previously.
11 more days until 0 cigarettes per day woo.
Metal give me strength


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 15, 2013)

hey man ill look it up for you because regardless of how safe and harmless it is, i hate all medicines and man made chemicals (except for a select few) theres a plant, well actually a few but one works way better than the others. should be like 8-12$ for an oz or 2 and make tea/smoke it, whatever you want man. and it will kill any and all nico cravings and will help you quit them very fast!


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 15, 2013)

I chewed nicorette like regular gum (4 mg) when i quit after 12 years. The notion of wanting to smoke after that makes me want to throw up. It's a great incentive.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2013)

When people say they get stressed out for not having the nicotine, its all a mental thing. As long as you can overcome what your mind is wanting you to do then you stand a better chance at successfully leaving it behind. 
My bassist who had this problem said he read a book titled something along the lines of "How to stop smoking in 30 days" and it helped him out a lot


----------



## Mike (Aug 15, 2013)

think of the money you'll save.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Aug 15, 2013)

psh dont think about the money, thats a useless point. think about your health so you can spend the money youll be saving lol


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys
Yeah I'm definitely thinking of the money I'll save, that's why I'm using nicotine patches, to slowly stop me smoking. Within 1 1/2 weeks I will have stopped smoking completely, then I finish the patches around 6 weeks after that. I've got pretty strong will to stop completely, and I won't be relying on any nicotine replacement after the patches have finished and won't be smoking at all. That's why I'm not going to get an e-cig


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck and I hope that you can break the habit! I've got a lot of friends that smoke, and I'm usually not one to judge, but I will say that I did a basic pickup and pot swap for a friend that smokes a lot when he plays, and the insides of the pickup cavities were coated with an actual layer of what I'm assuming was build up from all of the smoke. It was all over the base of the pickups and a little inside of the control cavity too. If that's what it did to his guitar over the last 20-ish years, I can only imagine what dude's lungs must look like!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 16, 2013)

I wasn't as big of a smoker than you (about 3-4 packs a week) but I've let down that thing for over a year and an half. Not going to shit you, sometime you'll randomly crave for one, badly. Just think of the time you've done so far and how you don't want to break you streak, that did the trick for me. This and keeping yourself entertained, so you won't think about smoking. There's no secret trick and it ain't easy for sure, maybe less or more difficult depending from people to people, but in the end, its totally worth it.


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 16, 2013)

That is gross about the guitars dude. Luckily I don't smoke inside, or near my guitars haha, so they would be quite clean I'd assume.

Vostre Roy: Yeah I know what you mean dude. The last time I quit (I lasted 10 months), I got random cravings all the time, but just had to push through because I didn't want to .... the streak up haha.

Last night, I went after work to have my pickups changed by a friend (Finally have the D-Activators in my 8  ) and I had a few more than I would have liked to.

I had 8 yesterday, so I'll need to try and smoke less today to try and keep it consistent at around 5-6 per day.


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 19, 2013)

SevenStringSam said:


> hey man ill look it up for you because regardless of how safe and harmless it is, i hate all medicines and man made chemicals (except for a select few) theres a plant, well actually a few but one works way better than the others. should be like 8-12$ for an oz or 2 and make tea/smoke it, whatever you want man. and it will kill any and all nico cravings and will help you quit them very fast!



Hey mate, I'm in the same boat as pezshreds, trying to quit after 3 years or so of smoking. Do you have the name of that plant? I'm super interested, cos I also hate putting man-made shit into my body (and yes I know it was super hypocritical to be smoking haha.)


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 19, 2013)

DeadWeight said:


> Hey mate, I'm in the same boat as pezshreds, trying to quit after 3 years or so of smoking. Do you have the name of that plant? I'm super interested, cos I also hate putting man-made shit into my body (and yes I know it was super hypocritical to be smoking haha.)


 
Good luck dude! I'm not quite past the pre quit patches (Start normal patches next friday) so no more smoking as of then.

I slipped up yesterday and had about 9 smokes 
But still cutting down from the reg.

Hopefully you succeed at quitting deadweight.


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 19, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> Good luck dude! I'm not quite past the pre quit patches (Start normal patches next friday) so no more smoking as of then.
> 
> I slipped up yesterday and had about 9 smokes
> But still cutting down from the reg.
> ...



Thanks pez! I'm gonna try and go cold turkey. I normally smoke between 5 and 8 a day, so I'm not too bad, but the last pack I bought i told myself it'd be my last, and now I'm down to my last one! Don't know whether to have it with a coffee in the morning or save it for when I really *really *need it. 

Good luck, be strong mate!


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 19, 2013)

DeadWeight said:


> Thanks pez! I'm gonna try and go cold turkey. I normally smoke between 5 and 8 a day, so I'm not too bad, but the last pack I bought i told myself it'd be my last, and now I'm down to my last one! Don't know whether to have it with a coffee in the morning or save it for when I really *really *need it.
> 
> Good luck, be strong mate!


 
Good luck dude, cold turkey is tough ahha.
DON'T HAVE IT WITH YOUR COFFEE.
I always made sure I had 3-4 cigarettes spare around the house just in case I had a mega craving, that way I could have 1, feel gross about it, and not have to buy a whole pack for just one smoke and tempt myself more


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

Small update.

Have been doing okay.
Since starting the patches I've had on average 6 cigarettes a day, with the most being 8 in a day (I didn't actually use my patches on the weekend and still had no more than 7)
So I'd say this is a pretty good start to quitting! More than half what I originally smoked in a matter of a week.

Hopefully I can stick it out, and further reduce the amount I smoke starting next week.


----------



## shanike (Aug 21, 2013)

quit the stuff all together, don't just limit your consumption.
some generic nicotine chewing gums helped me a lot during those first 2 weeks.


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

shanike said:


> quit the stuff all together, don't just limit your consumption.
> some generic nicotine chewing gums helped me a lot during those first 2 weeks.



I'm doing pre quit patches, which you use for 2 weeks before continuing the normal patches. It's basically to help you slowly reduce the amount of cigarettes you smoke over 2 weeks and then stop completely. I tried the gum, but I never found it effective  I'd have mega cravings regardless of how much gum I had


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 21, 2013)

Well today was my first day in a long time without having a cigarette. Gotta say, it ....ing sucked! Haha. Had cravings all day, but managed to turn one down when a mate offered, which felt good (or at least that's what I told myself anyway.) Got mid-semester exams coming up very soon, not looking forward to tackling them without the help of nicotine, but we'll see what happens


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadWeight said:


> Well today was my first day in a long time without having a cigarette. Gotta say, it ....ing sucked! Haha. Had cravings all day, but managed to turn one down when a mate offered, which felt good (or at least that's what I told myself anyway.) Got mid-semester exams coming up very soon, not looking forward to tackling them without the help of nicotine, but we'll see what happens



Good work dude!
Have you told your mates you're quitting? I told my one smoker work mate who I always had lunch with, and he refused to give me one haha (I asked once every 2-3 days for months haha)

Keep at it dude! I'll be feeling your pain as of next saturday haha


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 21, 2013)

Pezshreds said:


> Good work dude!
> Have you told your mates you're quitting? I told my one smoker work mate who I always had lunch with, and he refused to give me one haha (I asked once every 2-3 days for months haha)
> 
> Keep at it dude! I'll be feeling your pain as of next saturday haha



Yeah a few of them know, my best mate recently quit, so that's what's kind of given me the motivation to try and give it up for good. That, and finding out one of my uncles has lung cancer 

Keep at it too mate, every cigarette you don't have is doing you good (although maybe not mentally haha)


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

DeadWeight said:


> Yeah a few of them know, my best mate recently quit, so that's what's kind of given me the motivation to try and give it up for good. That, and finding out one of my uncles has lung cancer
> 
> Keep at it too mate, every cigarette you don't have is doing you good (although maybe not mentally haha)



Ah man I'm really sorry to hear about your uncle 

Well we can quit together! even though you're one week ahead of me haha.


----------



## ayaotd (Aug 21, 2013)

I have quit since April 13th 2011! To anyone who is trying, trust me, it gets easier!


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 21, 2013)

ayaotd said:


> I have quit since April 13th 2011! To anyone who is trying, trust me, it gets easier!


 
Congrats dude! It's definitely difficult at the start haha.
This is my second serious time quitting (last time was 10 months) definitely got a shit tonne easier after around 2 months once the phlegm and being sick all the time started to cease


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello, my name is Andromalia, I'm 40 and started smoking at 15. 
I still enjoy smoking, which is a real problem seeing the health issues that come with it. I have tried to quit half heartedly a few times but never succeeded.

I tried ecigs lile 5 years ago and they weren't very good, and when I moved to Ireland they wouldn't deliver there anyway so I left it at that.

A few months ago, there was an epidemic of ecig users in my company so I gave it another try. Holy ù$^*ù$. I Documented a bit so as not to buy a bad brand or model.

I went with a "starter" kit to try it, got two ego batteries, an assortment of liquids (some are good, some are awful, personal taste here it seems) and a Stardust clearomiser.

blablablah....haven't touched a cigarette in THREE MONTHS. That was something like Science-fiction just neforehand.

Next challenge was to rid my place of cold tobacco smell and that was easier said than done but I'm good now.

I'm not saying it's going to work for everyone, but it cerainly works for me. Plus, I get attention from the ladies "oooh what's that thing" which, given the general shape of the item, can lead to some not-so-subtle hintings during parties. 
the con: smoking girls. yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

If you still enjoy smoking, but just want not to destroy your health, I'd advise you to give this a try. It likely is not without any bad effects but those are: 
-Not documented and uncertain
-Way less than "real" tobacco anyway.

Just don't start it to be fashionable if you're a non smoker.

I have taken a good measure of my breath back, and could take up sports again thanks to it.

Try it, just don't skimp on a few dollars you'll likely endup with an entry level piece of poodoo.


----------



## aerodynamics (Aug 30, 2013)

Definitely on lines with the dude above me. I switched to ecigs after a 5 year pack a day habit and it's pretty easy to not have one now.


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 30, 2013)

Really good work dude 
I'm going to see how I go without the e-cig (I've been smoking for 14 years).
If I find it too difficult, then I'll buy one and stick with that and try and cut down.
At least that will be a solution if the patches don't work


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another vote for the ecig here, Ive just started using it and it has helped alot! I went from about 15 smokes a day to 2. I dont even smoke the ecig that much, just when I get a craving take a few little puffs and im good. hope to be totally off the real smokes within the next week. Then we see how hard it is to stop the ecig


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 3, 2013)

So I failed the patches miserably haha.
I've taken all your advice (finally) and bought an E-Cig which is currently waiting to be picked up at the post office.
I got the standard tobacco flavour and I'm going to start using it tonight. So hopefully it helps out.
I feel like a bit of a douche now saying no to e-cig for 2 weeks just to buy one once I was meant to stop smoking on the patches haha. You live and learn I guess.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

We all have a date with the dirt. Smoke, drink, f#@k, [email protected] as much as you can, as often as you can. Leave a fully used-up meatsack behind when you go.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck with the ecig Pez, but as others have said the amount you say you drink on a daily basis is probably doing you way more damage in the long run. I know a few people who use the ecigs, and they seem to work. It is weird watching them puff away indoors though without a care in the world while all the other smokers are out on the street.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah dude. I'm hoping that by doing the e-cig it will help me cut down on my drinking amount too 
So glad I'll be able to use the e cig inside haha


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 3, 2013)

I haven't had a proper cigarette in two months and change. I get nasty cravings when I'm drinking, but I can bum a single drag and usually get rid of them. It's been pretty easy when I'm not drinking, so drinking less has helped as well. "lukewarm turkey" I guess you could call it. Cannabis has been of great assistance in both smoking and drinking less.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to try the lukewarm turkey haha.
I don't smoke weed, but do you vapourize the weed or smoke it green?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 4, 2013)

My usual preferred method is to put it through a grinder and smoke it green. Vape/edibles is the way to go if you are worried about smoke inhalation, but I'm not really, and I've got a romantic attachment to my glass. Also, a large part of my cig addiction was definitely the oral fixation, which the pipe helps with a ton. Often literally all I need is to smoke on something for a few seconds and the craving passes. I was going to buy an e-Cig to help myself, but after a week of smooth sailing I just stuck with the pipe.

I guess once could say I'm replacing one vice with another, but one is vastly less damaging than the other and I feel like is actually helping my addiction. Cigarettes made me feel sick and anxious all the time and have no redeeming qualities, cannabis generally is the opposite.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean dude. 

I got my e-cig yesterday though annnnnnnnnnnd..................it's great.

still getting used to the taste (Which I'm not a huge fan of yet) but it helped me a lot last night.
I consumed a fair amount of beer, but only had 1 cigarette and just puffed on the e-cig at my computer desk. The best part was not having to get up every half an hour to go outside for a cigarette haha.

I definitely believe this e-cig will be what helps me quit (I'll probably get addicted to the e-cig though haha). I should've just listened to you guys all along haha.

I'll keep an update progress of how I go with the e-cig.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 5, 2013)

I've stopped buying them, but still can't say no if I'm offered 

It just doesnt even occur that I don't want to smoke them anymore until after I've accepted and lit-up.. It's just a casual thing I do now haha.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 5, 2013)

Fiction said:


> I've stopped buying them, but still can't say no if I'm offered
> 
> It just doesnt even occur that I don't want to smoke them anymore until after I've accepted and lit-up.. It's just a casual thing I do now haha.



As long as you can keep it casual man. I have a very addictive personality, so it's hard for me to say yes just once and not smoke the next day haha.

Thanks to the e-cig, I've only had 1 cigarette today, and that was before 11am haha. I'm having some beers now and just having a go at the e-cig anytime I feel a craving. It's a nifty device.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 12, 2013)

Switch your addiction to guitar playing, the worse it is the better you'll get at shredding.


----------



## wat (Sep 12, 2013)

riffer_madness said:


> We all have a date with the dirt. Smoke, drink, f#@k, [email protected] as much as you can, as often as you can. Leave a fully used-up meatsack behind when you go.



Or, _don't_ _smoke_ and live a longer, healthier life....


----------



## wat (Sep 12, 2013)

3 years with not a single puff of a cigarette for me.

First I switched to American spirits to get off the sodium and other chemicals in the more common brands that are as addictive as the nicotine itself.

Then started rolling my own because it was cheaper. 

From there I switched to electric ciggs for a month or so, weaned off of those and I was done.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 12, 2013)

The e-cig is definitely a good investment. I've had about 10 "normal" cigarettes since late April. They all felt gross. I actually had one a couple of months back, just out of pure curiosity. It was awful then, even though it was one of my favorite brands. I started on the e-cig using some flavors, but I switched to imitation tobacco because if goes better with beer and coffee. I like the fact that you can have a couple of drags and poof, no more cravings. Another good thing about them is that my clothes no longer reek of ash tray when I'm back from a night out. I'm currently reducing the nicotine in the juice. I think that by 2014 I'll be a non-smoker again. I'm already saving money as it is, can't wait to have 0 smoking costs . I'll probably enjoy a cigar occasionally, but since I only have one like 3 times a year I'm sure it won't be that much.


----------



## Kidneythief (Sep 13, 2013)

Hehe I started a similar thread a couple of Months earlier here and then failed miserably 

Now I'm at it again, smoked my last one on Sunday 11pm. Since then nothing, except the occasional hookah/shisha/nargile, call it what you want 
I'm somehow amazed as how good I'm doing this time, only had a couple of fights with my girlfriend. Cravings are getting better, need to hit the gym, or go running because I don't want to become lazy


----------



## thebunfather (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm about a month with no cigs. However, I'm taking Chantix (when I remember to). As much as I absolutely hate pharmaceuticals, it really does work. Aside from vivid, lucid dreams (which I kinda like), I haven't had any side-effects. 

I tried the e-cigs too, but couldn't make it work with them. Glad to hear it's working for some people, though!


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 19, 2013)

UPDATE TIME
As of last Thursday, I stopped smoking completely and started using the e-cig full time.
It's been going great, apart from on Sunday. Was at my drummers house, the bloody thing ran out of battery (I thought I had charged it fully saturday night) and I had a few cigs while having beers with him until I could get home and charge it.
So as of tomorrow (not counting the slip up on Sunday as I didn't really choose for it to die haha) I will have been 1 week without any cigs 

Yay for e-cig.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 20, 2013)

I need to try those.


*free shrugs*





http://25.media.tumblr.com/b896549ed38317551d28cd04b74389ae/tumblr_mt8kyjXxrd1sigvpko1_500.png


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 20, 2013)

Can lose weight in the sauna process too haha.
The e-cigs are still giving me the nicotine, so I'll slowly ween myself off them.

Better to be chugging the e-cig as opposed to normal cigs though


----------



## spilla (Sep 20, 2013)

Good work man! Be sure to put the funds you save away in jar/bank account. I quit smoking about 5mnths ago. It was hard but well worth it and with the funds ive saved i have bought a tone of tools for the shed, upgraded my custom 7 string order and last week i bought a Cole Clark FL2AC3 acoustic.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 20, 2013)

I smoked my last cigarette in March. I think you should go cold turkey. No substitutes. Wether if you decrease the amount of cigarettes or go with one of those e-things, the habit must be killed. 

All you're doing now is spending the day looking out for your next shot and making it harder for yourself by decreasing the frequency. So you've patiently waited 4 hours for your next shot of e-cig nicotine, and the battery is dead. Oh no! Panic! Disaster! Just get it over with.

By now, you have probably discovered what it is that triggers you. A "reward" after hard work, or "preparation" before doing something challenging, or as an escape, or to kill time/boredom.

That self-knowledge can help you to fight the habit and replace the cigarette with anything else that fits the situation.

What I also did was sort of program myself.
Not: "I have quit smoking" but say "I don't smoke" instead. It also makes killing any unwanted conversations about smoking lots easier.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 20, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I smoked my last cigarette in March. I think you should go cold turkey. No substitutes. Wether if you decrease the amount of cigarettes or go with one of those e-things, the habit must be killed.
> 
> All you're doing now is spending the day looking out for your next shot and making it harder for yourself by decreasing the frequency. So you've patiently waited 4 hours for your next shot of e-cig nicotine, and the battery is dead. Oh no! Panic! Disaster! Just get it over with.
> 
> ...



Some very good points dude. Like the one saying "I don't smoke".

I've tried to stop, and yes it's shit that I'm using an e-cig, but I'm going to try ween myself off that too. But I figure it's better to try ween off something that isn't giving me cancer for now haha. So I've found a short term solution for my health, now need to work towards a longer one


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 24, 2014)

So, unfortunately I went back on the ciggies last year (I broke my vape pen)

But I am happy to announce, I am 13 weeks smoke free.

With the help of vapourisers, I have managed to go without for a full 13 weeks straight, and I don't even remotely crave a cigarette anymore!

Yes, it's replacing it with another habit, however, nothing is as bad as cigarettes. Yay for life.


----------

